# Thankscubing Day Competition - Nov. 21, Columbus, Ohio, USA



## JBCM627 (Oct 23, 2009)

* Thankscubing Day Competition! *
*Nov. 21 *(the weekend before thanksgiving)* - Ohio State University*

http://www.cubingusa.com/thankscubing/
Mystery events include pie-ing Bob Burton if he comes.
Unofficial events include lunch and dinner.

This competition will also have a unique aspect to it - teams. Competitors will be evenly divided into two groups, and scored. The winning team will win prizes tbd. A preliminary list of teams should be announced sometime the week before the competition, but may change depending on how many people and who registers late.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 23, 2009)

We'll be arriving late, but my family will be there.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh no, I probably can't go because of the date. I know many other cubers also will probably spend this time with their families. If only it was on Friday.....


----------



## JBCM627 (Oct 23, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Oh no, I probably can't go because of the date. I know many other cubers also will probably spend this time with their families. If only it was on Friday.....


It is the weekend before thanksgiving, not thanksgiving day. This is before the usual thanksgiving break, so many people probably won't have traveled yet.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh whoops, I might be able to go then!


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 23, 2009)

hmmm.... should I go to this? Maybe... just maybe.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Oct 23, 2009)

I think I can go to this! Does anyone have a 2x2 I can borrow, perhaps?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 23, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> hmmm.... should I go to this? Maybe... just maybe.



A pack of Ale-8 One says you should.


----------



## JBCM627 (Oct 23, 2009)

isaacthecuber said:


> Does anyone have a 2x2 I can borrow, perhaps?


Yes


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 23, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> isaacthecuber said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have a 2x2 I can borrow, perhaps?
> ...



yeah, I'm sure Shaden has one.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 23, 2009)

isaacthecuber said:


> I think I can go to this! Does anyone have a 2x2 I can borrow, perhaps?




I have a lot of 2x2's sitting around.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 23, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> This competition will also have a unique aspect to it - teams. Competitors will be evenly divided into two groups, and scored.



Are you going to do that arbitrarily or based on some kind of stats?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 23, 2009)

We're using a super-secret formula to determine teams based on previous results.


----------



## JBCM627 (Oct 23, 2009)

Anthony said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > This competition will also have a unique aspect to it - teams. Competitors will be evenly divided into two groups, and scored.
> ...



It is a somewhat interesting CS problem to optimize teams and make them as even as possible - this is ideally what we would do. If a competitor hasn't competed before, they would need to be randomly assigned, perhaps weighted by the number of events they are doing.

So it is arbitrary to a point, but we will probably write some sort of code to try and make them even. Competitors who don't pre-register probably won't be assigned to a team.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 24, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > JBCM627 said:
> ...



Sounds cool. Good luck with that, I'm interested in seeing the results.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 24, 2009)

Anthony said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



I hope I can go!


----------



## Bryan (Oct 24, 2009)

Another question about the teams, advancement to the next round is still based on individual performance, right?

I just think some people might worry about being on the wrong team, but I'm guessing it's solely for the prize, nothing else.


----------



## KConny (Oct 24, 2009)

Bryan: It's still an official WCA-competition. So all rules must be followed and the competition will be run like any other?


----------



## Bryan (Oct 24, 2009)

KConny said:


> Bryan: It's still an official WCA-competition. So all rules must be followed and the competition will be run like any other?



There's actually no official rules about who advances in a round. I could say that the second round consists of the top competitor named "Bryan" and the top 15 non-Bryan competitors, and that still follows the regulations.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Oct 24, 2009)

"Dan Cohen vs. everyone else" seems pretty fair


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 24, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> "Dan Cohen vs. everyone else" seems pretty fair




Considering the scores are calculated based on everyone's placement added up (and probably averaged...we're still debating on the actual formula) that would probably be as unbalanced as possible


----------



## JBCM627 (Oct 24, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Another question about the teams, advancement to the next round is still based on individual performance, right?
> 
> I just think some people might worry about being on the wrong team, but I'm guessing it's solely for the prize, nothing else.



Yes, people will still advance normally.

And yeah as Shaden said, we were also thinking summing places isn't the best way to do scoring, since it encourages people to drop out of events. Maybe we'll average places per event or something... so many options.


----------



## blah (Oct 24, 2009)

Awesome! 

May I know how many rounds of FMC will there be?


----------



## Dakota (Oct 24, 2009)

Ok thats great..have a comp 20 min from my house.... AFTER I MOVE TO FLORIDA! 
This sucks......


----------



## blah (Oct 24, 2009)

Dakota said:


> Ok thats great..have a comp 20 min from my house.... AFTER I MOVE TO FLORIDA!
> This sucks......


They had the first competition in Malaysia, 20 minutes from MY house, after I moved to America. Are you seriously complaining?


----------



## Dakota (Oct 24, 2009)

umm..yea i am. I thought that what i was doing.


----------



## JBCM627 (Oct 24, 2009)

blah said:


> May I know how many rounds of FMC will there be?



One.



Dakota said:


> umm..yea i am. I thought that what i was doing.



Hey, we had the Ohio Open last year


----------



## Carson (Oct 24, 2009)

Dakota said:


> Ok thats great..have a comp 20 min from my house.... AFTER I MOVE TO FLORIDA!
> This sucks......



That was our primary motivation for the competition. We also have super secret alternate plans to have the competition in Florida just in case you move back at the last second.


----------



## KConny (Oct 25, 2009)

Bryan said:


> KConny said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan: It's still an official WCA-competition. So all rules must be followed and the competition will be run like any other?
> ...



You might be right. And I had the same thought at worlds. I skimmed through the rules and found this:
9g2) Whether a competitor proceeds to next phase of a Combined round, must be decided on position (best x competitors) or on result (all competitors with a best result under x).
So when doing Combined you can't have it "your way" because none of the possible formats of an event is the one you suggested. But I couldn't find the same rule for a normal round...


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 26, 2009)

that sounds cool, not sure i can go though its my sisters bday party (yay lets celebrate) and i probably cant get a ride because theres like 4 cubers in Michigan


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 26, 2009)

While FMC is tempting, I don't think there is a great enough spread of events to justify the trip.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Oct 28, 2009)

If I went to this competition I would have to leave before 2x2 and 3x3 finals. Would this mess up the team scores or should I still preregister?


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 28, 2009)

isaacthecuber said:


> If I went to this competition I would have to leave before 2x2 and 3x3 finals. Would this mess up the team scores or should I still preregister?


Gogogogogogogo!


----------



## JBCM627 (Oct 28, 2009)

isaacthecuber said:


> If I went to this competition I would have to leave before 2x2 and 3x3 finals. Would this mess up the team scores


Not if you told us you were leaving for sure  We still haven't decided how to score things yet.



isaacthecuber said:


> or should I still preregister?


If you are for sure coming (even for part of the time), yes please preregister.


----------



## blah (Nov 5, 2009)

Just got my Greyhound tickets. Does anyone mind getting me from and to the station before and after the competition? I don't how else to get to Ohio State from there


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 6, 2009)

blah said:


> Just got my Greyhound tickets. Does anyone mind getting me from and to the station before and after the competition? I don't how else to get to Ohio State from there


Possibly... what time do you get in / leave? Send me that info to me via the contact form on the website if you can.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 12, 2009)

i might be able to come, im pretty sure i preregistered. it will be my first comp im excited ^_^


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 16, 2009)

3 days left to pre-register! If you are coming, please sign up.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 16, 2009)

Agh, still 5 whole days.....


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 16, 2009)

The directors of the firm hired to continue the website after other people have been sacked, wish it to be known that they have just been sacked.

The website has been completed in an entirely different style at great expense and at the last minute.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 16, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> 3 days left to pre-register! If you are coming, please sign up.





JBCM627 said:


> The directors of the firm hired to continue the website after other people have been sacked, wish it to be known that they have just been sacked.
> 
> The website has been completed in an entirely different style at great expense and at the last minute.



If you are prone to seizures, you should register by PM to JBCM627.


----------



## shelley (Nov 16, 2009)

I appreciate Python references, but AARRRRGGGHHHH!

Jim, why do you hate epileptic people?


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 19, 2009)

Once again, the deadline is tonight. If you don't register by tonight, you can still compete, but won't be allowed to compete in mystery events, nor will you be on a team.



shelley said:


> I appreciate Python references, but AARRRRGGGHHHH!


I've wanted to do that ever since nationals when some references showed up on the Nats site...


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 19, 2009)

Teams are up...
http://koii.cubingusa.com/cm/beta/results/competitors.php#all


----------



## Bryan (Nov 19, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Teams are up...
> http://koii.cubingusa.com/cm/beta/results/competitors.php#all



So one of the Hughey girls gets to be on her dad's team and the other doesn't? You're cruel Jim. 

EDIT: I see you split the Christopoulos brothers too.....


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 19, 2009)

Bryan said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Teams are up...
> ...



We actually did ask Mike about that, who said it was ok  Marie gets to be on Shaden's team.


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 19, 2009)

Bryan said:


> EDIT: I see you split the Christopoulos brothers too.....


And me and my sister, actually.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 19, 2009)

They Hugheys were the only deliberate split. All others were just what my script spit out.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 20, 2009)

im on the pinta's team 0.0 well i hope my 30ish second average isnt to much of a burdern...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 20, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> im on the pinta's team 0.0 well i hope my 30ish second average isnt to much of a burdern...




Nobody is a burden. Every competitor is a help to their team by just showing up and competing. Just worry about having fun.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 20, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > im on the pinta's team 0.0 well i hope my 30ish second average isnt to much of a burdern...
> ...



lol thanks, im like realllly excited, the only thing im really worried about is my cube being illegal >.> 
that and itll be a first time experience that and my girlfriend couldnt come... i was hoping this would motivate her to get interested in speedcubing.

EDIT: Do you get your wca ID upon competeing or do you have to register somewhere


----------



## Carson (Nov 21, 2009)

Shaden and I are on our way to Columbus now and broadcasting voyage via justin.tv. If anyone is that bored, you can watch us here and listen to us rock out with our awesome 90's pop mix cd!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 21, 2009)

Carson said:


> Shaden and I are on our way to Columbus now and broadcasting voyage via justin.tv. If anyone is that bored, you can watch us here and listen to us rock out with our awesome 90's pop mix cd!


lol how do i find it? 0.0


----------



## Carson (Nov 21, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > Shaden and I are on our way to Columbus now and broadcasting voyage via justin.tv. If anyone is that bored, you can watch us here and listen to us rock out with our awesome 90's pop mix cd!
> ...



My bad... 

http://www.justin.tv/koiicam1


----------



## blah (Nov 21, 2009)

@Jim, so is there gonna be anyone who's picking me up from the Greyhound station at 8 a.m. tomorrow? My number is 937-674-4762 just in case you need it.


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 21, 2009)

Live results (http://www.cubingusa.com/thankscubing/feeds)
And webcams (http://koii.cubingusa.com/cm/beta/results/#0)
Should be up and running at the competition tomorrow.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 22, 2009)

Did you know...

cubes can also be delicious balloons?
Jim now has a plunger?
Dan and I will never touch White Castle again?
OSU now requires a hazmat team?
Measuring cups are unnecessary if you have glass bottles?
+ + + - - - + - - + - - + + + 2?
actually... + + - - + - + + - + + + - 2?
White Castle system headquarters does not have a 24 hour drive thru?
I can't cross the street in a car?
Dish soap doesn't always work?
Pinta > Nina?
Mud-pies aren't always a delicious dessert?
Sometimes you just really need a late one?
Dan and I committed serious crimes in a previous life?
My spawn is quite resilient?
I sleep in window dressings?
I can teach history lessons with my body hair?
Carson's car is very fast?
Jim looks like a Ninja Turtle?
Shake, don't roll?


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 22, 2009)

Scrambles are available here:
http://www.cubingusa.com/thankscubing/sites/com.thankscubing/files/scrambles_0.zip


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 22, 2009)

There are a few lost and found items:

A3 cube with C4Y stickers and one old A edge
PVC Megaminx (Isaac?)
Husky phillips head screwdriver
Nintendo DS game - Pirates of the Carribean


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 22, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> There are a few lost and found items:
> 
> A3 cube with C4Y stickers and one old A edge
> PVC Megaminx (Isaac?)
> ...



no idea
still no idea
maybe joels?
it was the kid my brother played DS with


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh and now that ive competed where would i view my results?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 22, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> Did you know...
> 
> cubes can also be delicious balloons?
> Jim now has a plunger?
> ...



pintas won???
thats so not cool... i didnt get an award because my dad drug me out of there

EDIT: oh and sorry for triple post, but they are all seperate cases


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 22, 2009)

Did you know:
-chester had an incredible blindsolve (sub 1) when I was judging James, but he hit the reset button when slamming his hands down?
-dan had a 1:08 with an "8 second j-perm"
-you actually shouldn't throw 2x2s at the wall (even cheap yellow ones)
-i failed at pyra and still got 3rd
-i failed at fmc and still got 3rd
-carson popped my cube when scrambling (as did every person who looked at it wrong)
more to come..


----------



## isaacthecuber (Nov 22, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> There are a few lost and found items:
> 
> A3 cube with C4Y stickers and one old A edge
> PVC Megaminx (Isaac?)
> ...



The megaminx isn't mine, but the 3x3 is. =/ My mom says she will pay to have you ship it.


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 22, 2009)

isaacthecuber said:


> The megaminx isn't mine, but the 3x3 is. =/ My mom says she will pay to have you ship it.


How soon would you like it? Send an email to us with your address, etc, using the website contact form.


----------



## I_love_cubes (Nov 22, 2009)

Did you know?
i failed the entire comp and still got 3rd place in 4x4 3x3 and 2x2?
I missed the 5x5 cutoff by .46 seconds
James Hildreth won 2x2 first round with my 2x2
Dan hates 2x2
Jim has his car keys
Shaden told me and leo to fight on who would get to scramble a 2x2
I had a 4x4 sub 1 fail because i forgot a PLL
Dan had a sub 10 solve
I told James H about rowe hesslers way to break in a 2x2(According to MMdude) He tried it and it shattered to pieces. He tried gluing the broken pieces together with jig a loo.

Me an James said fail more than 30 times


----------



## Edmund (Nov 22, 2009)

I_love_cubes said:


> Dan hates 2x2



boo. I know


----------



## Carson (Nov 23, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Did you know:
> -chester had an incredible blindsolve (sub 1) when I was judging James, but he hit the reset button when slamming his hands down?
> -dan had a 1:08 with an "8 second j-perm"
> -you actually shouldn't throw 2x2s at the wall (even cheap yellow ones)
> ...



Actually, I popped it twice... on the same scramble. Jim scrambled it after that..


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Nov 23, 2009)

did you know:
-i somehow won 2x2? 
-i hadn't practiced BLD in more than 2 1/2 months but missed the second solve by 4 peices?
-the second BLD scramble had 3 2-cycles and both of ny buffer positions solved?
-i blew up sam's cube AGAIN!!
-the 2x2 i broke was a giant rubik's brand?
-i solved mike's gigaminx in 30 min?
-i have Myles's 6x6?
-i want my 6x6 back?
-i had a 1:37.80 5x5 single?
-i failed PLL and missed a 4x4 sub 1?
-this list was too long?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 24, 2009)

now how do i find my WCA ID?


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 24, 2009)

you have to wait until the results are posted. It'll be extremely obvious then.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks ^_^


----------



## isaacthecuber (Nov 26, 2009)

Haha, just to let everybody know, Shaden is definitely psychic. In one hand, before a solve, he told me too get a 25. I proceeded to get a 25.00. Haha, it was amazing.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Nov 26, 2009)

Haha im ranked 333 in the world for 3x3 single


----------

